# Arreglar sierra circular



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 22, 2018)

Tengo esta sierra circular que le faltan los carbones pero una vez al abrirlos me percato que tiene esta falla(dos placas de estas muy gastadas y oxidadas como otra mas ausente completa. desconozco absoluto sobre esto, agradezco vuestra sapiensia. Que tiene de malo, cuan malo es, que debo hacer? si podrian responer estas preguntas en base a la foto que djeo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 22, 2018)

Falta una delga, el colector no sirve, hay que reemplazarlo, tal vez deban rebobinar el inducido y balancearlo, quedara como nuevo


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 22, 2018)

debo reemplazar el colector por uno de la misma herramienta marca modelo?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 22, 2018)

Si, te conviene llevarlo a un taller que se dediquen a reparaciones de ese tipo de motor, debe quitarse el colector acutal(dañado) reemplazarse por uno nuevo y balancear el conjunto de nuevo(rebobinado incluido)
A veces el inducido se consigue como repuesto y puede salir más barato que hacerlo reparar, algunos le ponen uno nuevo e igualmente reparan el inducido y lo guardan de repuesto


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 23, 2018)

Siempre es más barato cambiar la pieza que reparar o ir a una casa de empeño y buscar una buena oferta


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2018)

Eso depende de si el inducido se vende como repuesto, no siempre se consiguen y muchas veces son mucho más caros que rebobinarlos, no se puede generalizar hay casos y casos.
Yo hago rebobinar muchos inducidos porque no se venden nuevos como repuestos.
Hemos tenido casos que el motor nuevo salía más barato que el inducido y que el rebobinado era apenas una fracción, por estas tierras hay muchos rebobinadores por lo cual hay una alta competencia de precios y estos son muy competitivos.
La realidad no es igual en todos los países y aún difiere entre las ciudades de una misma región.
En muchos lugares no se consiguen quien realice por ejemplo transformadores a medida y/o repare.
Como también en ese rubro hay muchos nunca tuve ese problema, encargo más transformadores a medida que los que compro en una tienda.......
Por eso "siempre es más barato........" no siempre se cumple.


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 30, 2018)

La pregunta ahora es sobre algun buen tutorial de rebobinado. como tambien qué pasa si reemplazo este inducido por uno de taladro electrico o alguno que se le parezca? funcionara?


----------



## Loquequema (Dic 30, 2018)

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> La pregunta ahora es sobre algun buen tutorial de rebobinado. como tambien qué pasa si reemplazo este inducido por uno de taladro electrico o alguno que se le parezca? funcionara?


Mira amigo, por las fotos te puedo decir que el colector esta cocinado, hay veces que es mas barato conseguir el motor nuevo que repararlo y sino de ultima, conseguir otro motor y adaptarlo, pero trata de que no te estafen si lo vas a llevar a arreglar, suele pasar. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

Para reparar un inducido, hay que tener muchas herramientas, y productos químicos, un torno, un equipo de balanceador, bobinadora de inducidos.
Lleva el rotor, mejor todo el motor a un taller de bobinado de motores, pide varios presupuestos.
Yo repara a menudo ese tipo de motores, tiene arreglo, es mejor que lo lleves a quién sepa hacerlo, hay algunos que son muy hábiles y son capaces de cambiar el rotor sin tener que rebobinarlo si este esta en buen estado.
Yo te lo aconsejo no de lo que me parece si no de una larga experiencia de reparación de todo tipo de motores eléctricos


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Ene 19, 2019)

Que problemas habrian si reemplazo el inducido de esta sierra circular por el de un taladro electronico¿


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2019)

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> Que problemas habrian si reemplazo el inducido de esta sierra circular por el de un taladro electronico¿


Y ¿ Donde piensas conseguir un rotor con las mismas características físicas y eléctricas para reemplazar al dañado ?


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Ene 19, 2019)

no tengo idea XD no conozco nada de estas cosas. solo quiero arreglar esta cosa de algna forma xd ni idea los criterios para hacer el reemplazo por eso preguinto. es muy diferente uno de taladro a uno de sierra?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 19, 2019)

Las tolerancias de todo esto son décimas de mm.
Es relativamente sencillo bobinar algo que funcione, pero que funcione correctamente es muy especializado.
Si lo haces a la aventura irá pero como N un par catastrófico, solo en vacío y cosas así.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2019)

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> no tengo idea XD no conozco nada de estas cosas. solo quiero arreglar esta cosa de algna forma xd ni idea los criterios para hacer el reemplazo por eso preguinto. es muy diferente uno de taladro a uno de sierra?


Nop, son similares,
Peroooo deben coincidir en diámetro del núcleo magnético, diámetro de los ejes, largos de núcleo y ejes, cantidad de delgas, diámetro del alambre del bobinado, ancho del colector, velocidad de rotación para la que fue diseñado, y seguramente varios Etc que de momento se me escapan.

Las opciones reales que yo veo son:
1) Tiras a la basura la sierra.
2) Mandas a reparar el rotor a algún taller especializado que lo bobine.
3) Trata de conseguir un rotor nuevo como repuesto a través del fabricante.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 19, 2019)

Como siempre Fogonazo tiene razón pero le faltó una.
En casas de empeño encuentra uno lo mismo a mitad de precio y en buen estado y con factura.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2019)

Por aca básicamente no existen casas de empeño, los montepios se perdieron en la niebla del tiempo, por aquí solo existen compra y venta, pero no siempre se consigue lo que uno quiere y muchas veces el estado deja mucho que desear y si esta en muy buen estado el precio se acerca demasiado al de uno nuevo.....

Por estás latitudes la forma de solución más rápida y más barata es hacerlo rebobinar, hay infinidad de talleres dedicados a eso y te los dejan como nuevo, balanceo incluido, lo llevas y en un par de días te lo tienen listo, solo en casos muy puntuales y solo de motores fabricados aquí se consiguen repuestos y en máquinas herramientas en algunas marcas se  consiguen como repuestos, pero solo en las líderes, llaménse Bosch, B&D, Martins, DP y alguna que otra más y no siempre y sale bastante caro el tema.
Por eso mi consejo de muchos años de reparaciones, lo más barato y más rápido es hacerlo bobinar, incluso le aconsejo que lleve el motor completo así le ponen los carbones que le corresponden y le dan el motor probado y andando.
No hay que buscarle el pelo al huevo en estas cosas hay que ser práctico, lo mejor, más rápido y seguro es llevarlo a rebobinar.
Si de la última vez que hablamos de esto lo hubiera llevado hace rato que estaría trabajando.
Darle vueltas al asunto no soluciona nada.

Pongo un simple ejemplo, entre las tantas cosas que reparo están los Drivers Align que se utilizan en las fresas y otras máquinas semejantes.
Tuve varios con el rotor quemado algunos y otros con el colector destruido por utilizar carbones muy duros, a todos ellos no quedaba otra que hacerlos rebobinar, incluso no había colectores exactos y sin embargo me lo solucionaron y tengo de esos motores luego de reparados años de funcionar sin ningún problema.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 19, 2019)

¿Apoco si?
Acá en México hay mucha cháchara y muchos montepios donde la gente endeudada hasta el cuello deja cosas bien increíbles y cuando se acercan fechas de gastos como escolar navidad 14 de febrero etc. Abundan las gangas .


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2019)

Donde quedan cosas semejantes son en provincias y ciudades muy alejadas de donde esta la capital del país y las dos  principales provincias.
Y cuando se consiguen por lo general no están en buen estado.
A mi me toco ver un lugar así en San salvador de Jujuy a 1200Km de donde yo vivo y 1800Km de la capital, ayí si había cosas interesantes y baratas, pero como ves esta muy lejos.
Por eso lo mejor es reparar de una y te olvidas de los problemas.
Aquí para esas necesidades hay "prestamistas" 
En cambio si abundan los compra y ventas de todo tipo, ropa, electrodomésticos, herramientas, antigüedades y lo que te imagines


----------

